# Tool Gloat Again



## Charley Davidson (Jun 9, 2013)

Picked up the roll around and center section for $100 had the top box for about a year got it for $20


----------



## Codered741 (Jun 9, 2013)

:winner: YOU!   

Nice find!.  And a most deserving "YOU SUCK!"

I have been looking for a nice box like that for a while now.  

-Cody


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 9, 2013)

The 2 lower boxes are quite a few years newer than the top box as they have the rounded corners, the top box is a hair too long so I'm gonna take one of my body hammers and make it fit it's only about a 1/16th long.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 9, 2013)

They look like real Kennedy's... 

Good find!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 9, 2013)

Ray C said:


> They look like real Kennedy's...
> 
> Good find!



 That's because they are


----------



## Ray C (Jun 9, 2013)

So uhhh, are you part "toolhound" or something?


----------



## rafe (Jun 9, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> The 2 lower boxes are quite a few years newer than the top box as they have the rounded corners, the top box is a hair too long so I'm gonna take one of my body hammers and make it fit it's only about a 1/16th long.



I'd put feet on the top box it only looks like a quarter inch ....That's just MHO I wouldn't hammer it, no way ,no how


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree with the rest------You Suck

Man I need to get out more.

Nice find Charley


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 9, 2013)

rafe said:


> I'd put feet on the top box it only looks like a quarter inch ....That's just MHO I wouldn't hammer it, no way ,no how


 Yes, either do this or cut a thin piece of 1/4" thick plywood to insert into the top of the mid box and set the top box on that, but gosh forbid put the bloody hammer down!


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 9, 2013)

I just don't know what we're going to do with you!! You don't have any room to work as it is, And you just keep hauling it in.

Charley your one of the luckiest guys I know.

Paul


----------



## davidh (Jun 9, 2013)

and besides that you do suck.    and also, what is the rusty roof attached to, hiding behind the other good stuff ???


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 9, 2013)

davidh said:


> and besides that you do suck.    and also, what is the rusty roof attached to, hiding behind the other good stuff ???



 47 Ford rat rod truck

- - - Updated - - -

By the way Paul did you see my other post about the tool grinding equipment?


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya I saw it I was to stunned to post anything. I even looked at it three times. And that was the deal of the century:holdphone:

Paul




Charley Davidson said:


> 47 Ford rat rod truck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By the way Paul did you see my other post about the tool grinding equipment?


----------

